# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Lyrics

## Tambakis

Does anyone know where I can find lyrics to Abdel Ali Slimani's song "Moi et Toi"?

----------


## Tambakis

C'mon I know someone has to know, or you could even ask a friend.  ::  Please? Don't make me beg.

----------

